# Remraam



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Does anyone have any contact details for (and I emphasise) good, pro-active and reliable letting agents for Remraam.

I am not interested in those looking to make a quick buck or who want to rent me something out of my budget and/or entirely unsuitable.

I understand here that most agents have the landlords' vested interest but I am looking for an agent who understands the needs of rental clients - after all, we are the ones paying for their services.

Can anyone recommend particular blocks or floors in Remraam?

Many thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Hiya, one of my workmates and I both used a guy called Wissam from Group Seven 050 8528615

I found hm helpful and he backed away from a couple of owners, as they wouldn;t give me what I wanted. He worked hard to find the apartment I wanted and get the clauses I wanted put into the tenancy agreements. He's defo one of the better ones.

Some of the ground floor apartments seem to have drainage issues. I'm on the 2nd floor and whilst there have been some problems, they are all resolved now.


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

Chocoholic said:


> Hiya, one of my workmates and I both used a guy called Wissam from Group Seven 050 8528615
> 
> I found hm helpful and he backed away from a couple of owners, as they wouldn;t give me what I wanted. He worked hard to find the apartment I wanted and get the clauses I wanted put into the tenancy agreements. He's defo one of the better ones.
> 
> Some of the ground floor apartments seem to have drainage issues. I'm on the 2nd floor and whilst there have been some problems, they are all resolved now.




Thanks Chocs. As ever you are very helpful.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

You're welcome.


----------



## BBmover (Jun 15, 2013)

Clownfish, would you mind keeping this updated as we are looking to move to Remraam in the next couple of months......depending on a few factors. 
Chocoholic has provided us with great details too and going to look round and get a feel for the area.
Or maybe I could PM you at some stage to see how you got on with various things?

And Choco I may be PMing you on some of those finer details and clauses!


----------



## xxxxxxxxclownfish (Dec 15, 2013)

BBmover said:


> Clownfish, would you mind keeping this updated as we are looking to move to Remraam in the next couple of months......depending on a few factors.
> Chocoholic has provided us with great details too and going to look round and get a feel for the area.
> Or maybe I could PM you at some stage to see how you got on with various things?
> 
> And Choco I may be PMing you on some of those finer details and clauses!


I'd also like to be included in this this too. We have always accepted what has been in the contract in the past but need to have certain clauses written in.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

No problem at all! The 2 major ones I had included was that the LL has no objection to me having pets - this is your get around for the stupid Dubai Properties standard 'No pets' in all their communities. So long as it's in your contract, management can't do anything, unless someone has good reason to complain.

Secondly obviously because you never know what's going to happen job wise etc here, I had a clause stating that if my circumstances were to suddenly change and I had to break the contract early, that I would either be subject to a 2 month penalty (standard) OR find someone else to take over my lease at the current market rate.

My LL seems pretty easy going and Wissam managed to get everything I wanted in the contract in it, which was great.


----------

